# white poop?



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have triplet 4 week old bottle babies. They are just finishing their 1st round of corid, were dewormed with cydectin several days ago. I noticed today one of them had a bit of white stuff coming out of her rear, not really formed like poop, not a worm either, wasn't real runny or anything. I noticed one of the others had some weird stuff on her back end a week ago (whitish) but kept an eye on her and everything has been normal since. They are sucking down their bottles (goat milk) and running around like maniacs. No one seems to feel ill at all. They are eating grain but still just nibbling a bit. Never seen this before. Should I be concerned? The only change is they were getting cow milk but I began to have extra goat milk so switched them back over a little more than a week ago... They were disbudded sunday and had tet antitoxin.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

May be tapeworm segments. They are about 1/4 inch long and squishy.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

hhmm, that may be what it is...


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

OK, so definitely don't think it is tape worm segments. Early I though maybe it could be, but was just feeding her and noticed different stuff, more clearish this time and a little more watery but gooey still, sort of like snot running out your nose (sorry if too graphic!). Still eating great, playing, otherwise totally normal. I tried to watch them for a while earlier to see if she has normal berries as well, but none of them would go...will try to see again tomorrow. This is really bizarre! :help:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if they are eating well, playing and behaving like normal active kids, believe them


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Oh, mucus? Ok, that could be from cocci or tapes I believe. I have a little buckling that had that (it was more of a yellow colored mucus) and it was coccidia. It went away immediately when I treated him.

What dosage are you using on the corid?


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I am using the dosage on DGI, 6cc per 25lbs...today is her last day of it...i will worm with valbazen as well in case it is tapes...


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Mucus is a sign of Cocci, I would go an extra day or two...won't hurt...at least until you see the mucus cleared up.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would not have assumed but fecal check done.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

6cc ought to have done the trick, may be the tapes.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have taken a fecal to the vet recently, although not from this particular kid. Fecal was clear for cocci and worms. My vet charges $30 a pop...ouch! I am on my way to doing my own fecals as I know it is important to be able to do. All I need is the microscope.... I dewormed with valbazen, will keep a close eye on her! thanks!


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

Goats are famous for eathing things that may not be digestable and this can lead to a jelly coating on what ever it may be.
white in poop thats had worms ruled out can be just extra calcium the body desposed of


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Naturaldane said:


> Goats are famous for eathing things that may not be digestable and this can lead to a jelly coating on what ever it may be.


good points


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, after staring at goat butts for a good 45 min...lol (who says goat people don't know how to have fun), I saw her have a fairly normal poo with a little white in it...but not the all white like it was yesterday. I am thinking it may have been either tapes, or maybe extra calcium as Naturaldane suggested. Either way, seems to be back on the track to normal. Thanks!


----------

